# Trouble with a drain line.



## rruugger (Nov 15, 2011)

Problem: Two story old Los Angeles building, two restrooms 1st floor not open to public and not accessable at night. 2nd floor: Restaraunt. After restarauant operatates at night waste water appears in downstairs toilet bowls in morning.
Building drains are clear, augered and jetted on regular basic. Opened walls to look at toilet vent configuration. One toilet is vented with lo-heel outlet, other with a wye on water closet trap arm. Toilet vents are 2" combine with restaraunt and do accumulate a fair amount of fixture units, so isolated these two vents by themselves . Also tried a backwater valve in the waste line. Still have waste water in the bowls in the morning????? Since removed backwater valve cause it didn't help situation. Any thoughts?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

try filling their three compartment sinks to the top and letting them go at the same time might not be clogged but that much water pressure might be pushing it up through toilet caused by stain line to small to handle it


----------



## rruugger (Nov 15, 2011)

revenge said:


> try filling their three compartment sinks to the top and letting them go at the same time might not be clogged but that much water pressure might be pushing it up through toilet caused by stain line to small to handle it


Yes, I started there, when 3/compartment sink is dumped I do get a little bubbling in downstairs toilet. The stand pipe up to the restarauant is a 4" line.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

after all you did at this point you gotta figure out what were doing it ask what is your nightly routine you said a bubbled up a little bit at the toilet do it a couple of times and see if it fills the toilet I think it's the 3 compartment sink imagine them doing it 3 or 4 * a night that could be the corporate


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Pull the bubbling toilet and insert cutter head.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Pull the bubbling toilet and insert cutter head.


Yes sir ree.


----------



## rruugger (Nov 15, 2011)

rruugger said:


> Problem: Two story old Los Angeles building, two restrooms 1st floor not open to public and not accessable at night. 2nd floor: Restaraunt. After restarauant operatates at night waste water appears in downstairs toilet bowls in morning.
> Building drains are clear, augered and jetted on regular basic. Opened walls to look at toilet vent configuration. One toilet is vented with lo-heel outlet, other with a wye on water closet trap arm. Toilet vents are 2" combine with restaraunt and do accumulate a fair amount of fixture units, so isolated these two vents by themselves . Also tried a backwater valve in the waste line. Still have waste water in the bowls in the morning????? Since removed backwater valve cause it didn't help situation. Any thoughts?


Problem solved. Interrupted 4" kitchen waste line and reintroduced it to building drain 15 feet downstream of first floor restrooms in basement area, corrected some venting issues and increased grease trap size. Owner spent some money, but this stuff not cheap.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

If this problem just started recently and nothing has changed, then I am afraid you fixed the symptoms and may have left the problem!


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

rruugger said:


> Problem solved. Interrupted 4" kitchen waste line and reintroduced it to building drain 15 feet downstream of first floor restrooms in basement area, corrected some venting issues and increased grease trap size. Owner spent some money, but this stuff not cheap.


So was that an upsale or did the cutter not work through the closet riser?


----------

